# Question about chickens



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

I want to get chickens this week (my birthday present). I had planned to keep them in a pen but I have read they like free range better. We have dogs but they are on chains. Do you think I could let them run free during the day?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they will get eaten by racoons and foxes and dogs if you can not keep them up at night esp.. free range with you being there to watch is good. I would not get any animal unless you are prepaird before hand to take care of them properly. dogs on a chain need to be let off at some point too,(or they should be) so how can you catch chickens and put them some place safe while the dogs have their run?... just something to think about. a coop is best so you can shut them in at night and can be let out during the day when your home..they usually will go back in the coop at sunset..


----------



## wcooper (Aug 4, 2009)

We free range all our chickens during the day. As long as they have a home for the night they should be fine


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't forget about Hawks. I used to let mine free range during the day, until I watched in horror, from my office window, as a red tailed swooped down and tried to take my quite large barred rock. She was saved because I pounded on the window, shartling the hawk and giving the chicken time to run for cover.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Mine free range during the day as well. We're so covered with trees that we rarely have a red tail try to attack any of my birds. Our main problem is the coopers and sharp shins, which most of my chickens are too big and too hawk-smart to get caught (plus it helps that we have a lot of hiding places )


----------

